# Fallout Shelter from 1961



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

An interesting piece of history from the early days of the Cold War. Perhaps it could still be quite functional with some upgrades:!:

California homeowners discover perfectly preserved nuclear fallout shelter from 1961 in backyard stocked with canned Multi-Purpose Food, Dixie Cups and boxes of Kleenex | Mail Online


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/4434-honey-look.html

Already nailed it; we kind of concluded CA will probably require back permits or make them
fill it with organic cement?


----------



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry for double posting. I didn't catch the first one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many small homes build in the era of fall out shelters had them built under the house with a hatch in the kitchen to get in. You find many of them here in small towns.
You notice them because the homes are the same even with additions you notice the base of the home is the same. Sear sold these homes from a catalog .
Secret not many know some armories had them built under them I know of two right now. The hatches have long sense been covered over but room is still there.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not your fault the OP was a smart arse and labeled it stupid 



nechaev said:


> Sorry for double posting. I didn't catch the first one.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What a man cave that would make!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> What a man cave that would make!


But can you fit the beer fridge through the hatch?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

During the Cuban Missile crisis, I think I just turned 14. I lived in a small town in central Wisconsin, pop. 5000. I came home from school on afternoon and found my father carrying what looked like concrete bricks into the basement. We worked well in the evening before we finished that load. The next day was the same thing, except my father had already used the first load to build a new and larger "root cellar", we already had one. Being a naive teenage, it wasn't until years later that I put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

*Forehead slap* Stoopid!!! I would have kept my mouth shut and stocked up preps in there! Half the prep work was inherited right there! GAH!!!


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

SquirrelBait said:


> *Forehead slap* Stoopid!!! I would have kept my mouth shut and stocked up preps in there! Half the prep work was inherited right there! GAH!!!


No Joke! Not to mention that in CA, they will probably want to Tax him for the Extra square footage of his living space.


----------

